# Work Gloves - either warm OR waterproof



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

What does everyone use on those cold days when your gluing pipe? I have yet to find decent gloves that will keep your hands warm and dry. Closest is wool military gloves from the local milsurp store with a pair of latex surgical gloves underneath. I'd like to find a waterproof and warm glove. 
Am I asking too much? Is such a thin just a myth?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Why not put the latex over the wool glove?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Seal Skinz

http://www.sealskinz.com/US/gloves


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> Why not put the latex over the wool glove?


Now I feel stupid. Thanks
I'll give that a try next time. The wool gloves are $1 at the Army/Navy store so I don't mind getting them ruined with glue but the latex on the outside is genius if it works


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I use nitrile gloves under the latex dipped cotton gloves, I bought 2 cases of the cotton dipped gloves, cost 30 cents a pair...hands stay warm and dry and cheap enough to chuck if they get crap on them, the latex dipped gloves really grip any smooth pipe, even if wet...


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I use nitrile gloves under the latex dipped cotton gloves, I bought 2 cases of the cotton dipped gloves, cost 30 cents a pair...hands stay warm and dry and cheap enough to chuck if they get crap on them, the latex dipped gloves really grip any smooth pipe, even if wet...


Ive tried that. I don't know if its because I'm at that age or if it's because I did a lot of cold work bare handed as a kid or what but it's not warm enough. 15 minutes in the cold and damp and my hands start aching. I've been using the handwarmers you shake up in each glove but even that only goes so far here in the great white North.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Johns_TPS said:


> Ive tried that. I don't know if its because I'm at that age or if it's because I did a lot of cold work bare handed as a kid or what but it's not warm enough. 15 minutes in the cold and damp and my hands start aching. I've been using the handwarmers you shake up in each glove but even that only goes so far here in the great white North.


the cold doesnt seem to bother me as much as others..could be the Russian blood in my veins..lol..but any thicker gloves you cant get anything done..


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> the cold doesnt seem to bother me as much as others..could be the Russian blood in my veins..lol..but any thicker gloves you cant get anything done..


That's the balance I'm trying to find


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Johns_TPS said:


> Ive tried that. I don't know if its because I'm at that age or if it's because I did a lot of cold work bare handed as a kid or what but it's not warm enough. 15 minutes in the cold and damp and my hands start aching. I've been using the handwarmers you shake up in each glove but even that only goes so far here in the great white North.


I'm of the opinion that it's an age thing. I spent much time in my youth working bare-handed with minimal body coverage. Now, at 52, I can't seem to keep my fingers warm when it gets cold. Since we work with our fingers, we do need feeling. To that end, when working with cast, ductile or copper, I'll hit the pipe with my torch to make them work as a hand warmer. When working with plastic I run the torch over my hands periodically to thaw out the old paws. Sadly, we can't work with mittens, so you'll learn to work with whatever gets you done. BTW, hand-Warmers have never done anything other than explode in my gloves.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Same boat here. I find myself using gloves more and more, but none seem right for every job. I found a pair of really warm, thick (orange) rubber coated gloves at menards that are great for jetting. Better than layers of rubber, jersey than rubber... but that's all they're good for.

Like the battery heated jackets, I wish they would come out with some sort of battery heated thinner gloves.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

if you use heavy gloves, cut an inch off all the fingers so you still have feel to work with, and the rest of your hand is warm, also wear nitrile gloves so they will cover your finger tips, be suprised how warm your hand stays...I spend many days up a tree stand in the freezing cold, and still need to have use of my fingers..( yeah I can hear the funny remarks coming already..LOL)


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

mccmech said:


> I'm of the opinion that it's an age thing. I spent much time in my youth working bare-handed with minimal body coverage. Now, at 52, I can't seem to keep my fingers warm when it gets cold.


I'm 48 this year and worked in garages and on my own stuff since I was 15. That's outside, COLD Canadian winter, gloveless using varsol or gasoline to clean the grease off your hands. Back in those days you were a wuss if you complained. See the old guys complaining about their cold, stiff hands and aching joints and never put 2+2 together. Now I'm one of those old guys.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

mccmech said:


> BTW, hand-Warmers have never done anything other than explode in my gloves.


I've never had them explode. I use the dollar store ones that are like a big tea bag filled with some cancer causing agent or other. I'll keep them in the palms of my glove but the fingers still get numb and achey


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> the cold doesnt seem to bother me as much as others..could be the Russian blood in my veins..lol..but any thicker gloves you cant get anything done..


The German/Russian blood hasn't helped my hands any. I can run around without a coat or hat no problem but no gloves and I'm done.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

A hot cup of coffee helps warm the hands..at least holding onto it..If I have to work out in the really freezing cold, I grab a bag of charcoal brickets and a metal #10 can, put a few holes along the bottom sides and light up a handful of the charcoal..when your hands get froze, just a minute or 2 defrosts them, and this will stay burning all day with no smoke , just add a few more brickets every so often..make a large loop wire handle and you can carry it around, for indoors new construction, put a few bricks under it so the floors dont burn...


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> A hot cup of coffee helps warm the hands..at least holding onto it..If I have to work out in the really freezing cold, I grab a bag of charcoal brickets and a metal #10 can, put a few holes along the bottom sides and light up a handful of the charcoal..when your hands get froze, just a minute or 2 defrosts them, and this will stay burning all day with no smoke , just add a few more brickets every so often..make a large loop wire handle and you can carry it around, for indoors new construction, put a few bricks under it so the floors dont burn...


Good idea. Even use scap wood


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

if you or whoever else doent mind some smoke wood works, but the charcoal is clean and lasts alot longer than wood too...


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

My finger tips split open like over ripe tomatoes . Learned it's a PH level thing. Soak your hands in white vinegar at night. NO ITS NOT FUN but it's amazing and will re set the PH levels in your skin.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Cal said:


> My finger tips split open like over ripe tomatoes . Learned it's a PH level thing. Soak your hands in white vinegar at night. NO ITS NOT FUN but it's amazing and will re set the PH levels in your skin.


interesting, My finger tips would split as you say but only if I got on my hands flux, primer or glue, if I dont mess with that for a week, no splits and it didnt seem to make a difference if it was winter or summer....then liquid skin is a life saver!!!! stings for a second, but covers over and keeps out the flux or other chemicals that get into the split and burn like heII........I wonder if the chemicals have an impact on skin ph to cause cracking??


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> interesting, My finger tips would split as you say but only if I got on my hands flux, primer or glue, if I dont mess with that for a week, no splits and it didnt seem to make a difference if it was winter or summer....then liquid skin is a life saver!!!! stings for a second, but covers over and keeps out the flux or other chemicals that get into the split and burn like heII........I wonder if the chemicals have an impact on skin ph to cause cracking??


My fingers and palms would split. Dr. told me it was from solvents, took the natural oils out of my skin. I always use gloves now. Sometimes they'll act up so I'll put something like coconut oil on heavy at bedtime and then disposable gloves. Clears up quick. 
I used to use Crazy Glue on splits.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

2 words.." Bag Balm" http://www.amazon.com/Bag-Balm-80z-...=UTF8&qid=1455471374&sr=8-1&keywords=bag+balm
this stuff is great for splits and minor cuts..a little messy, but worth it, I would put it on my fingers and then a latex gloves over and let it sit as I sleep..what a difference in the morning...


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> 2 words.." Bag Balm" http://www.amazon.com/Bag-Balm-80z-...=UTF8&qid=1455471374&sr=8-1&keywords=bag+balm
> this stuff is great for splits and minor cuts..a little messy, but worth it, I would put it on my fingers and then a latex gloves over and let it sit as I sleep..what a difference in the morning...


My feet used to split too. Dr. told me to grease them up and saran wrap them then put socks on before bed. I found the best/cheapest was shortening. Feet cleared right up.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

some of the best products for healing dont come from the pharmacy....


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> some of the best products for healing dont come from the pharmacy....


Mother nature can prescribe meds


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

GREENPLUM said:


> Mother nature can prescribe meds


most modern medicine is a synthetic copy of what mother nature perfected, but the drug companies cant patent and charge $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ for it...holistic medicine is making a comeback and seems to be doing a better job..with less side effects..


----------



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

Got a pair of Wells lamount winter work gloves from Costco water resistant and they work well


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

http://www.zippo.com/product.aspx?id=1027530&cid=1240

Stick one of these in your pocket and grab it when your hand gets cold.They will run all day on a fill up(uses lighter fluid),it sits in a little felt bag,works like a catalytic heater.A company named Jonee used to make a better one(it's what I have used for 20 some years,and the same one)but I don't know if they're still in business.You adjust the heat output by opening and closing the top of the bag,been used by hunters for years and years.


----------

